# Youtube HD



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi. Is any tool - site to download a video from youtube on HD?


----------



## aragon (Nov 11, 2010)

multimedia/cclive


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 11, 2010)

Ok. cclive compiled. What I should to write to download it on HD? I am working on my movie now and is little difficult to search the exact command.


----------



## aragon (Nov 11, 2010)

```
cclive -f best <URL>
```

To see other formats available:


```
cclive --hosts
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 11, 2010)

You saved me! I had destroyed MOV files and this files where the "done" tricks. I download again the trailer of my new movie on youtube and crop this clips for my new movie 
Any way to fix the damaged MOV files? This will be the ideal


----------

